# Bored in Welkom - HELP! (looking for good places to go out)



## Marcin (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,

We Just recently moved from the UK to South Africa and temporarily staying in Virginia near Welkom, Free State (where my wife comes from) before moving to Cape Town.

Unfortunately, as we lived in EU for the last few years and all of my wife's friends seem to have left the area during this time, we struggle to find people/ places that we could spend our free time with/at.

I'm 28 and my wife is a couple of years older. We consider ourselves quite cultured and are looking for a place or places where like minded (educated, cultured, having a bit of money , dressed smart... you get the idea) people hang out.

Unfortunately driving around doesn't seem to be working very well as we always end up in the casino or one of the "working men" bars across the road...

So my question is:
Is there anyone on this forum that can recommend any good places where we could go out and enjoy ourselves around here, without having to be surrounded by people that are 20 years older than us, people that go out wearing a hoodie/tracksuit etc. and where we could enjoy our time in peace without worrying about getting robbed or in a fight... ? Close dancing is not our cup of tea either...

Hope that I didn't come across too picky...

Marcin


----------



## djhep (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Marcin........
Sorry that i can't help you with your questions, but i thought it would be nice to reply as Virginia was the town that i first stayed when i emigrated to S.A. back in 84.

I was only 20 years old, and worked as an electrician underground at Beatrix mine.
I spent 2 years there, and had a fantastic time.....The people were so friendly (I'd been warned that that may not be the case), and they all made me very welcome.

After 2 years i had the same problem as yourself, and the "City of Gold" beckoned......
Some of the best years of my life......

Cheers.

Dave.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Marcin
I have only driven through Welkom on a few occasions, do not know the town at all. I did a google search, came up with: Nightlife Clubs Events Welkom, Free State, South Africa City Guide, Welkom Yellow Pages, Business Directory, Coupons, Restaurants, Hotels, Travel Guide


----------



## Marcin (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your input guys, much appreciated.

We've found 1 place here where we managed to have a decent evening: a club called Igo (apparently a gay place but saw maybe 5 gay people there all night- not that we mind, just the least gay gay club that we ever seen ). 
Not the exact match of what we were looking for but at least we had a few drinks and met a couple of decent people. I suppose this is the closest to my idea of clubbing that one is going to get here.

Unfortunately it seems that the golden years of Welkom are the thing of the past...
Although called a "city" it has a long way to go to compete with the likes of Joburg or Cape Town. On Fri-Sat night it seems more of a ghost town than anything else.

It is getting warmer now so I suppose pulling the old "braai" out is the way to go!

Should I find the secret night life of Welkom I will post it here with no hesitation for those that may get stuck in a similar predicament in the future. In a meanwhile we're looking forward to our move to CT more then ever!

1 more thing, Dave: I agree that Virginia can be a great place if you stay here for a while and meet some people. My wife who's from here seems to share the "best time of my life" opinion! I do like the slow paced life that it offers, unfortunately, nothing here in my line of work... (and the beaches and mountains of the Cape are waiting!)

All the best 

Marcin


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Welkom used to have an active wife swapping club.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

It was tat or go down to Georges Cafe on a Saturday night and watch the Polony Slicer in action.
they opened New Escort Agency, sold more Fords than anywhere else.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Most Action I heard about was when the waiter at the Takeaway got his fingers caught in the Chipmaker.
they fired both of them


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Welkom, OFS. a different World. *sigh*


----------



## Marcin (Jul 29, 2011)

Wife swapping - no thanks!
Different world - yes and yes!

Well, not giving up yet. There must be some good stuff around here! just hidden away somewhere...

Wanted to go fishing with my son on the lake advertised along the way from Virginia to Welkom - asked the in laws is it good and their answer was: it used to be, now its closed as it was contaminated by the mine. 

Ah well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## KellyGS (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Marcin,

I was actually born in Virginia and also lived in Welkom before moving to the UK 9 years ago. You are right in saying that both towns are really sleepy with not loads to do. I am not sure if my input will assist you (as I left 9 years ago) - but there are some really nice parks i.e. Virginia Park, Allemanskraal, near Hennenman (the name has probably changed) and Kroonvaal, near Kroonstad (again the name has probably changed).

May I ask why you and your wife chose Virginia as your destination?

Best of luck!!!! 



Marcin said:


> Hi,
> 
> We Just recently moved from the UK to South Africa and temporarily staying in Virginia near Welkom, Free State (where my wife comes from) before moving to Cape Town.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I worked in Welkom many many years ago, for an agonising 9 months of my life that felt like 9 thousand years, and yup, what a boring joint. Finally you land up swopping something! wife, girlfriend, boyfriend, video, games, your car etc...etc. The girlfriend I had met there was from Virginia, but she was not much of a girlfriend, like the song (when the Virginia mines was still working) Was drinking too much so bought a moto-crosser and started racing. They have a nice race track in Welkom. Was not my kind of people or place so went back to Jo'Burg...did not thank the place for much, and did not give it a second glance when I left. The only thing of value was it was the place I started racing in pure desperation to do something, anything!!


----------



## Marcin (Jul 29, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> I worked in Welkom many many years ago, for an agonising 9 months of my life that felt like 9 thousand years, and yup, what a boring joint. Finally you land up swopping something! wife, girlfriend, boyfriend, video, games, your car etc...etc. The girlfriend I had met there was from Virginia, but she was not much of a girlfriend, like the song (when the Virginia mines was still working) Was drinking too much so bought a moto-crosser and started racing. They have a nice race track in Welkom. Was not my kind of people or place so went back to Jo'Burg...did not thank the place for much, and did not give it a second glance when I left. The only thing of value was it was the place I started racing in pure desperation to do something, anything!!


Luckily we're down in Cape Town now! 
And same as you - not looking back


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

That I can believe, CT is absolutely beautiful, and a LOT to do there. Never had the opportunity to stay there myself, but would have loved to!


----------

